# Passendes MTB für kleine schwere Fahrerinnen?



## Functional (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich kann mir im Frühling endlich einen schon länger gehegten Traum erfüllen und mir ein schönes neues MTB kaufen! 

Leider habe ich ein Problem beim Aussuchen der geeigneten Kandidaten: ich bin nur 162 cm groß, aber nicht, wie von den Herstellern "vorgesehen" leichter als die Herren der Schöpfung sondern 73 kg schwer. Von den Körpermaßen würden sich immer die kleinen Rahmen besonders gut eignen, ich habe aber Bedenken bezüglich der Auslegung auf leichtere Fahrerinnen (ich schätze, der typische männliche Radfahrer ist wahrscheinlich leichter als ich).

Damit ihr euch ein wenig vorstellen könnt was ich suche: 
Ich fahre meistens einfachere Touren, manchmal auch im Gelände (Waldwege, Waderwege), aber nichts was man wirklich anspruchsvolle freeride- oder Downhillstrecken nennen könnte. 

Von den Rädern, die ich mir bisher so angesehen habe, würde mir z.B. das Canyon nerve XC 8.0 W gefallen. Dieses gibt es z.B. auch in einer Männervariante, leider aber nicht in der kleinsten Rahmengröße (mir wird die Rahmengröße xs vorgeschlagen). Ich schätze, die Männerversion ist stabiler ausgelegt, aber das Damenrad würde wohl sowohl von der Rahmengröße als auch von bestimmten Komponenten her (kürzere Kurbeln, Sattel) besser passen... andere Komponenten wieder, wie z.B. die kleineren Bremsscheiben sind für mich dann wohl unpassend 

Ich kenne mich leider nicht wahnsinnig gut mit Bikes und Parts aus, sondern gehe eben ganz gern mal in meiner Freizeit eine Runde fahren...
Habt Ihr vielleicht Tipps oder könnt mir verraten, ob Frauenbikes für mich überhaupt in Frage kommen, oder ob ich mich eher nach Männermodellen umsehen soll? Gibt es vielleicht einen Kompromiss zwischen kleiner Größe und dennoch "Nicht-Leichtbau"? Habt ihr eine Idee, nach welchem Rad ich mich umsehen könnte? Die finanzielle Obergrenze liegt für mich bei 2000 Euro und ich würde mir auf jeden Fall ein Fully wünschen.

Ich freu mich wirklich über eure Kommentare und Vorschläge 
lg Susanne


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2010)

Bei 73kg würde ich mir noch überhaupt keine Sorgen machen, auch nicht bei Lady-Bikes.
Hat dir das mit den nicht so stabilen Parts ein Händler erzählt? 

Es gibt zwar einige Teile, besonders Leichtbauteile aus Carbon, die eine besonders niedrige Gewichtsbeschränkung haben, aber selbst die gehen meistens bis 85kg.
Weil Lady-Räder ja eh leider oft schlechter ausgestattet sind, als die Herrenmodelle, wirst du aber mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit sowieso nicht auf extremen Leichtbau treffen. Also stabil genug sollten zumindest die Bikes der "renomierteren" Hersteller allemal sein. Zumindest was die Bruchgefahr anbetrifft. Bei billiger Ausstattung musst du höchstens mit erhöhtem Verschleiß der Teile rechnen, was dann allerdings nicht mit dem Gewicht zu tun hat, sondern mit der Verarbeitungsqualität und den Materialien. 

Bei deiner Größe brauchst du ja wahrscheinlich einen 15-16'' Rahmen. Bist du eigentlich schon mal ein Bike probegefahren?
Bei der Rahmengröße wirst du bei den Frauenmodellen sicher mehr Auswahl haben. Mit etwas Glück könntest du auch ein Herrenmodell finden. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich z.B. mal ein kleines Rocky Element beim Händler gesehen habe (das könnte ich dir zumindest auch von der Stabilität her empfehlen - ich fahre selbst ein Element ). Das Cube AMS WLS (Lady-Modell) kommt glaub ich auch immer ganz gut weg... hab ich aber selbst keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (22. Februar 2010)

Huhu.

Also ich habe das besagte Canyon Bike und bin sehr damit zufrieden.
Von der Größe tun wir uns nichts, bin auch so nen Knirps 
Mit dem Gewicht, da kannste ja Dämpfer und Gabel einstellen, wie du lustig bist. Sollte aber absolut kein Problem sein! 
Rahmengröße habe ich auch xs. 

Wirst damit nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Functional (22. Februar 2010)

Huhu Scylla,

vielen dank für deine Antwort. 

Das mit den Parts habe ich zum Teil aus diversen Bikezeitschriften, die auch mal Damenmodelle getestet haben. Dort wurde geschrieben, dass Damenmodelle zb. in Bezug auf Federelemente darauf ausgelegt wären, bei leichteren Fahrerinnen besser zu funktionieren. Ausserdem haben viele Damenbikes z.B. kleinere Bremsscheiben (beim von mir oben angesprochenen Modell ist zb. in der Damenvariante hinten eine 160er Scheibe verbaut, beim Männermodell zwei größere).

Ich weiß ehrlichgesagt nicht, ob man sich deshalb Sorgen machen muss, ich habe in Bezug auf Parts nur gefährliches Halbwissen 

Meinem Mann wurde von seinem Radhändler damals extra die Montage einer größeren Bremsscheibe geraten weil er 85 kg wiegt/wog - ich hatte überhaupt ein wenig den Eindruck dass wir als Nicht-Extra-Leichtgewichte dort etwas belächelt wurden oder als Exoten angesehen (O-Ton Händler "Bei deinem Gewicht würde ich..." "...und grade bei deinem Gewicht blabla").

Probegefahren bin ich bisher nur ein Specialized Stumpjumper (schon letztes Jahr), leider eine Größe zu groß (Herren) und für mich nicht leistbar. Andere Testräder hab ich bisher nicht bekommen.
Ich habe den Eindruck, die hiesigen Bikehändler sind nicht so wahnsinnig gut was Service betrifft.

Deine Radtipps sehe ich mir an, danke 


edit: und huhu MelleD!
Das hört sich sehr vielversprechend an!


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. Februar 2010)

Servus,

ich bin zwar ein Mann denke aber, dass ich dir dennoch helfen kann.  (Auch wenn ich hier nichts verloren habe)

ALso bei 73kg brauchst du dir bei quasi keinem Teil Gedanken zu machen. Die niedrigsten Gewichtsbeschränkungen die ich kenne liegen bei 75kg für zum Beispiel 800g Carbonlaufräder oder extreme Leichtbauteile wie AX Lightness Sattelstützen.

Bei Rahmen und Anbauteilen brauchst du dir bei deinem Einsatzbereich nicht den Hauch eines Gedankens machen und kannst ruhig leichte Teile nehmen die dir gefallen.

Edith sagt: Zu den Federlementen: Die kannst du via Luftdruck oder anderer Feder auf dein Gewicht individuell abstimmen. 
Scheiben reichen bei dir dicke 160 vorne und hinten gar 140 wenn du keine Alpenpässe fahren möchtest.


----------



## Functional (22. Februar 2010)

@ Exekuhtot: Da bin ich aber froh, dass du wenigstens ein paar Worte hier(zu) verloren hast 

Das klingt dann doch beruhigend - ich hatte eben bei den gelesenen Tests irgendwie diese hauchzarten 40 kg Mädels vor meinem inneren Auge, die eine normale Federung mangels Gewicht leider nicht zum federn bringen können und so 
Richtige Leichtbauteile sehe ich an den normalen Tourenrädern die ich mir ansehe eigentlich nicht (dazu müsst ich wohl mehr ausgeben) - das scheint dann doch in Ordnung zu gehen.

Was ich halt im Moment nicht möchte ist, ein Rad das zu stark auf minimales Gewicht getrimmt ist und dafür zu sehr an die Grenze der Stabilität/Bremskraft etc. geht - denn ich denke, wenn ich Gewicht sparen will sind da allein bei der Fahrerin locker 10 kg drin ganz ohne Leichtbau, da muss ich dann vll. nicht an jedem gramm am bike sparen


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. Februar 2010)

Das einzige was du halt abstimmen musst sind die Federelemente. Die Scheibenbremsen werden ja nicht extra fÃ¼r Frauen gebaut 

Das vorne eine 140'er verbaut wird halte ich auch an Damen Bikes fÃ¼r unwahrscheinlich. Demnach solltest du da nichts an seine Grenzen bringen.

Seh es mal so: Ich fahre mit 97Kg auch 160/160 und bald vielleicht sogar 160/140. Mein Rad hat so 8,5Kg und es hÃ¤lt 

Also such dir was schickes aus und habe SpaÃ mit dem Rad.

p.s: Schau nur, dass du keine mechanischen Scheibenbremsen bekommst, da sind die meisten Murks  (Gerade gesehen, dass du bis 2000â¬ investieren mÃ¶chtest da sollten keine zu finden sein )


----------



## MelleD (22. Februar 2010)

Also an meinem (2008er Modell) hab ich 160/140 dran und es langt allemal.

Mit dem Dämpfer und der Gabel wirste eh erstmal ausprobieren müssen, wieviel Bar für dich angenehm sind zu fahren. Ich hab erst die empfohlene "reingepresst", dann hat sich mein Popo aber gesagt:" Nee, mag doch lieber nen bisschen weicher...". 

Mach dir deswegen wirklich keinen Streß, hält alles


----------



## Functional (22. Februar 2010)

Am neuen sind glaub ich 180/160er dran, also da ist auch noch etwas Luft. 

Aber ich bin da noch nicht so 100% festgelegt, beim Händler kaufen wäre halt bequemer bezüglich Wartung denk ich. Und testfahren wäre sicher auch nicht zu verachten.
Wie schon gesagt habe ich aber hier noch nicht so einen wirklich guten Bikeladen gefunden und erstmal ist es für mich einfacher, die Räder online zu vergleichen, um überhaupt mal eine ungefähre Richtung zu wissen, was ich gerne hätte.

Beim Canyon glaube ich den Testberichten und auch Erfahrungsberichten entnehmen zu können, dass man recht viel für sein Geld bekommt.

Hast du dein Rad schonmal einschicken müssen oder wars vll gar nicht so ein Problem damit in eine Reparaturwerkstatt in der Nähe zu gehen?


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. Februar 2010)

Wenn du kleinere Reperaturen selber machen kannst kannst du auch beim Versender ordern.

Das Rad einzuschicken wenn was dran ist dauert halt immer ein paar Tage bis zu ein paar Wochen bei Canyon. Wenn du ein Rad hast, auf welches du ausweichen kannst macht das nichts, wenn es dein einziges Radel ist, ist es ärgerlich.

Wenn es bei dir vor Ort keinen Händler gibt der dir zusagt, macht es aber auch keinen Unterschied ob due bei Canyon kaufst oder nicht. Wenn es keinen Service Vorteil gibt, würde ich auf das P/L-Verhältnis achten welches bei den Versendern halt besser ist als im Fachhandel.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Februar 2010)

Ich liege auch in deinem Gewichtsbereicht, aber mit 160/140er Scheiben würde ich nicht anfangen. Bei mir sogar die leichte Magura Marta wieder runtergeflogen, weil sie mich im Hochgebirge mal im Stich gelassen hat. Gut, wenn du nur wo unterwegs bist, wo es mal 400-500m am Stück runtergeht, mag das noch gehen. Bei den meisten Herstellern ist es aber so, dass größere Scheiben keinen Aufpreis kosten, also wieso die kleinen Scheiben nehmen, wenn es nicht auf´s Gramm ankommt? Mir geht da Sicherheit vor. Und auch bei Canyon werden sie dir sicher die größeren Scheiben montieren. Macht sich dann halt bei der Gewichtsangabe im Prospekt besser, wenn das Gewicht etwas niedriger ist. Ansonsten kannst du als Bike kaufen, was du möchtest. Steppenwolf z.B. hat auch Bikes mit geringer Überstandshöhe, da sie mit kurzen Steuerrohren bei den kleinen Rahmen arbeiten, das bringt in hoprigem Gelände vor allem bergauf viel Sicherheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (22. Februar 2010)

Mein Bike musste ich bis jetzt noch nicht einschicken. Kleiner Reparaturen (waren eigentlich Wartungsarbeiten, hier mal nachfetten, da die Schrauben mal kontrollieren, bis jetzt noch nichts kaputt gewesen) habe ich entweder mit meinem Freund als Dirigent zusammen gemacht oder bin zu meinem Bikehändler um die Ecke gegangen. Es gibt manche Händler, die sich zwar querstellen, nen Versenderbike zu reparieren, aber wenn die halt nicht wollen, trage ich mein Geld woanders hin  

Ich bin nach Koblenz hingefahren zum Probesitzen und -fahren. Hatte sich eh angeboten, hatten gerade die große Halle neu gebaut. Wollte sie mir eh angucken und da habe ich beides verbunden. Der Service vor Ort war gut, wurde vermessen und durfte dann halt meinen Hintern sprechen lassen


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Februar 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> .... Und auch bei Canyon werden sie dir sicher die größeren Scheiben montieren....



Das glaube ich eher nicht, da ist Canyon doch etwas unflexibel.  In diesem Fall kommt man um nachträgliches Tauschen nicht umhin.

Meine Freundin und ich standen im Januar auch vor dem (Größen-)problem. Wir haben es durch einen gebrauchten Rahmen in XS und Aufbau mit guten Gebrauchtteilen gelöst. Die Option hat man aber leider nur, wenn man jemanden zur Hilfe hat, der schon genügend Schrauberfahrung gesammelt hat.
Bzgl. der Gewichtssache schließe ich mich den Vorrednerinnen und Vorrednern an. Lass Dir da keinen Bären aufbinden. Frauenbikes unterscheiden sich meistens durch die schlechtere Ausstattung gegenüber den Männermodellen der gleichen Serie, die Farben sind oft weiblichem Klischee empfunden, oft Luft- statt Federdämpfer und bei manchen Herstellern gibts die Rahmen noch in einer Nummer kleiner als bei den Herren.


----------



## Horstelix (22. Februar 2010)

Servus Susanne,

bin hier auch falsch, aber sag trotzdem was dazu 

Wenn Du verraten würdest, aus welcher Gegend Du kommst, dann könnten dir UserInnen evtl. Radhändler empfehlen.

Zu den Bremsen: Laß Dir lieber größere Scheiben anbauen, z.B. 180/160.
Das bringt auf längeren Abfahrten einfach mehr Sicherheit. 
Hab 180/160 am Hardtail gefahren, bei Gesamtgewicht Biker+Ausrüstung+Radl > 100 kg und das ging problemlos bei vertretbaren Handkräften. Jetzt hab ich ein Enduro mit 203/180 und das ist noch ein Stück leichter zu bremsen.


----------



## Nevibikerin (22. Februar 2010)

also ich bin auch nur 1,61m groß und 15 bzw. 16" ist mir auf jeden Fall zu groß. Mach nur nicht den Fehler dir ein zu großes Bike zu kaufen. Orientiere dich immer an der Oberrohrlänge als Maß!! Würde dir 52-55cm Oberrohrlänge (horzontal) empfehlen. Kommt immer drauf an wie sportlich die Sitzposition sein soll. Schon mal an einen Crosser gedacht? Wenn du eh nicht vorhast viele Trails zu fahren wäre ein Crossrad auch eine Alternative.


----------



## Functional (22. Februar 2010)

Das mit dem tauschen der Scheiben wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, da müsste ich nachfragen wie viel das kosten würde oder ob es geht - wobei, wenn ich euch richtig verstehe, die Bremsscheiben-Kombination 180 + 160 ausreichend wäre für meinen Einsatzbereich.

Jemand mit richtig viel Schraubererfahrung hab ich hier leider nicht, in unserem Haushalt bin eher ich die Handwerkerin. An und für sich hab ich damit ja kein Problem, aber Scheibenbremsen hatte ich bisher noch nie, deshalb kenne ich mich damit nicht aus.

Ich komme übrigens aus der Nähe von Graz (Österreich). Ich kenne hier auch eine Menge kleinere und größere Bikeshops und -werkstätten aber so 100% überzeugt hat mich bisher keiner.

@ Nevibikerin: ich glaub ich bin noch nie ein wirklich passendes Rad gefahren, das hat mir als Jugendliche das biken erstmal ganz schön vermiest. Mittlerweile bin ich es glaube ich einfach gewöhnt zu große bikes zu fahren, da ich immer wieder Gebrauchte (natürlich nicht in meiner Größe ) übernommen habe - ich habe es mir dann immer mit ein wenig rumschrauben irgendwie "hingetrickst" dass es ging. 
Gerade deshalb freue mich so auf ein richtiges neues bike extra für mich! "Crosser" sagt mir erstmal nix ich werde gleich mal Google bemühen


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Februar 2010)

fahre mit 1,69 ,meist 16 zoll- da solltest du schon eine schrittlänge von 80 haben ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjules (22. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre zwei 16'' Cube. Ein Acid und ein AMS.. das Acid find ich um einiges kleiner... obwohl es sich von er Schrittlänge nicht viel nimmt. Grundsätzlich war das AMS etwas ungewohnt, aber mittlerweile find ich es damit viiiel leichter (bin 163 übrigens). Es ist etwas länger (Oberrohr und Vorbau). Das macht das Bike insgesamt etwas stabiler mein ich. Zumindeßt fällt mir das Balancieren mit diesem Bike leichter als mit dem Kurzem Acid...

Anyway, ich glaub wegen deinem Gewicht brauchst du keine Rücksicht aufs Bike zu nehmen. Das ist doch alles noch im Rahmen und die Radl sind dafür gebaut.

Lg
Julia


----------



## Warnschild (22. Februar 2010)

Functional schrieb:


> "Crosser" sagt mir erstmal nix ich werde gleich mal Google bemühen



Dann schau bitte nach "Cyclocross-", nicht nach "Cross-"Rad, dann findest Du, was sie meint. Wär evtl. tatsächlich eine Alternative. Crossen macht Spaaaaaaaaaaß! :-D

Wenn in den Testberichten für Frauenbikes übrigens was davon stand, dass die Federung bei leichten Frauen gut anspricht, dann gehts darum, dass man sie so weit "runterregulieren" kann, dass sie auch für leichte Frauen taugen, aber eben nur "auch". Es besteht also wirklich keinerlei Grund zur Sorge.


----------



## Functional (22. Februar 2010)

Was meint ihr zum "Cube AMS WLS Pro"? Ich habe den Eindruck, das Canyon hat einige ein wenig bessere parts aber ich kann mich täuschen. Jjules dein Kommentar hört sich ja positiv an in Bezug aufs Cube.



> Wenn in den Testberichten für Frauenbikes übrigens was davon stand, dass die Federung bei leichten Frauen gut anspricht, dann gehts darum, dass man sie so weit "runterregulieren" kann, dass sie auch für leichte Frauen taugen, aber eben nur "auch". Es besteht also wirklich keinerlei Grund zur Sorge.



Ok, gut zu wissen.


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Februar 2010)

also ich bin jetzt auch nicht gerade leichtgewichtig 

bin mit vollster zufriedenheit ein cube ams cc gefahren (16" männermodell) und fahre derzeit ein cube stereo 
würde mich auf jeden fall wieder für ein cube bike entscheiden, muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich am besten mit nem lady bike zurecht komme. allein schon wegen der größe. (bin 1,64m). 
die überlegung für mich ist nun ein cube access wls sl bzw. das wls gtc für marathons zu holen... hätte bei beiden bikes absolut keine bedenken bzgl. des körpergewichts! 

kann mir das auch bei anderen "lady" bikes nicht vorstellen.   

viel spass bei der qual der wahl


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> fahre mit 1,69 ,meist 16 zoll- da solltest du schon eine schrittlänge von 80 haben ....



Ich habe bei 170 und 82cm SL gerne 18'' Rahmen 
Da sieht man mal, wie individuell die Rahmengröße doch ist. Einfach nur einen der vielen Rahmengrößen-Rechner im Internet oder eine Tabelle zu befragen reicht oft nicht. 
Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist, führt an einer Probefahrt eigentlich kein Weg vorbei 
Bei Canyon oder anderen Versenderbikes wird das schwer... aber vielleicht gibt es ja wenigstens die Möglichkeit, ein Bike mit ählicher Geometrie und Rahmenhöhe mal probezufahren.

Zu den Federelementen: wenn jemand erzählt, dass bei Lady-Bikes "spezielle" Federungen für leichte Fahrerinnen verbaut sind, dann will er dich veräppeln. Es gibt keine Frauengabeln oder ähnliches 
Es gibt nur ganz normale Luftfeder-Gabeln, die ein 100kg Fahrer auf bockhart aufpumpen kann, und ein 40kg Fliegengewicht mit minimalem Druck fährt. 
Bei den Bremsen würde ich mir auch keinen Kopf machen. Zum Aufrüsten brauchst du eh nur neue Scheiben und Adapter, und die kosten auch nicht die Welt. Wenn du dein Bike beim Fachhändler kaufst, wechselt er dir die Scheiben vielleicht sogar für gratis oder nur einen minimalen Aufpreis. Bei einem guten Händler sollte das eigentlich immer möglich sein, dass du vor dem Kauf noch ein paar Sachen wie Sattel, Vorbau etc. tauschen lassen kannst, ohne gleich allzu viel mehr zu bezahlen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Februar 2010)

Kannst ja auch mal nach einem Simplon gucken (österr. Hersteller), das LEXX hat eine geringe Überstandshöhe, gute Preise, gute Ausstattung für´s Geld. Und auch keine so winzigen Bremsscheiben dran. Mit 180/160 müsstest schon hinkommen, 180/180 wär noch besser. Wenn du nicht viel Erfahrung hast, musst du unbedingt eine Probefahrt machen! Selbst wenn sich die Geometriedaten gleich lesen, gibt es doch immer Unterschiede, wenn man auf den Bikes sitzt. Soviel kannst dir bei einem Versender garnicht sparen, wenn du dich hinterher ärgerst, dass es doch nicht 100% ig passt und du anfangen musst, dran rumzuschrauben und andere Teile zu kaufen.


----------



## Functional (23. Februar 2010)

Ein Bekannter meinte, er wüsste einen Laden bei dem ich eventuell ein Specialized Stumpjumper oder Safire (weiß nicht ob die das Damenmodell dahaben) nochmal probefahren könnte. Das würde mich ja auch reizen und möglicherweise wäre ja ein Preis innerhalb des 2000 Euro Rahmens noch drin (2300 bzw 2200 Euro sind glaub ich die Listenpreise).

Nach Cyclocross hab ich gesucht, eventuell hab ich ja die falschen Seiten erwischt aber gehen die nicht eher Richtung alte Rennräder? Ich glaub das wär hier nix.

Simplon und Lexx hab ich noch nicht geschaut das werd ich nachholen.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Functional und MelleD.

entschuldigt, wenn ich mich hier einmische.

MelleD hat (ein sehr schönes!) Canyon Nerve WXC, Functional schrieb von dem Canyon XC 8.0  W. Das sind 2 grundverschiedene Rahmen. Functional guck doch mal in MelleD Bilder, das ist ein Rahmen mit geknicktem Oberrohr und entsprechend niedriger Überstandshöhe. Das XC W ist der Herrenrahmen mit anderen Komponenten. Ich fahre das XC in Größe S (ist auch im Album), die Überstandshöhe ist ca. 78 cm (gemessen da, wo man auch wirklich steht). Bei dem Modell in XS ist sie nicht viel weniger, da der Dämpfer untergebracht werden muss. Guck Dir mal die GeoDaten im Katalog an. Bei MelleD ist die Überstandshöhe wahrscheinlich sehr viel niedriger (wenn Du nett fragst, misst sie bestimmt mal nach  ). Dieses Modell gibt es bei Canyon im Moment noch im Outlet als Rahmensets (in XS, S, M). Ansonsten gibt es halt nur die anders ausgestatteten Herrenrahmen.

Wenn Du "nur 162 cm" misst achte auf die Überstandshöhe. Es bringt Dir nichts, wenn Du beim plötzlichen Absteigen auf das Oberrohr knallst, dass machst Du ein paarmal - und dann traust Du Dir nichts mehr zu.

Niedrige Überstandshöhe gibt es bei dem schon erwähnten Cube (das gibt es auch in 15 Zoll), bei den "alten Modellen" bei Canyon, andere Modell müsst ich erstmal raussuchen - mach ich bei Interesse aber gerne.

Ansonsten hilft nur Probefahren - was immer Dir zwischen die Beine kommt. Die Räder kann man nur auf Grund von Geometriedaten nicht richtig vergleichen - draufsetzen ist durch nichts zu ersetzen!!!

Grüße

M.


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Februar 2010)

sczlla > ..ja , die rh wechselt auch bei mir . bei cube 16 bei radon auch / da rahmengleichheit .bei transalp 17, bei nicolai gr. M / entspricht 18. kommt doch im wesentlichen auf die oberrohrl'nge an.gruss, kati


----------



## der_schwabe (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Susanne!
Ich habe mir nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, 
würde Dir aber gern die folgende Empfehlung aussprechen:

Lapierre X-Control 310 L(ady)

Hier mal der Link zum Hersteller: http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/cross-country-rad/2010/x-control-310-l-2010

Kostet ziemlich genau den von dir genannten Betrag....

Ich habe das Bike heute Live gesehen und ich finde es wunderschön. Grösse wäre dann 35 oder 40....

Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob Du für den von Dir angegebenen Einsatzzweck zwingend ein Fully zulegen musst.

Falls ein Hardtail interessant wäre, würde ich gern mal dieses hier vorschlagen:

http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/cross-country-rad/2010/pro-race-200-l-2010

Kostet wenn ich mich recht entsinne 1.300,- EUR

Gruss und viel Spass beim Bikekauf

der_schwabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (24. Februar 2010)

Oh, da hab ich wohl was durcheinander geworfen 

Bei nem WXC 8.0 und XC 8.0 W... 
Sorry


----------



## Warnschild (24. Februar 2010)

> Zu den Federelementen: wenn jemand erzählt, dass bei Lady-Bikes  "spezielle" Federungen für leichte Fahrerinnen verbaut sind, dann will  er dich veräppeln. Es gibt keine Frauengabeln oder ähnliches
> Es gibt nur ganz normale Luftfeder-Gabeln, die ein 100kg Fahrer auf  bockhart aufpumpen kann, und ein 40kg Fliegengewicht mit minimalem Druck  fährt.



Offenbar ist es aber so, dass manche - ansonsten hochwertige - Federgabel-Modelle sich nicht so gut runterregulieren lassen, dass also eine Frau von U50kg selbst bei minimalem Druck nicht komfortabel damit fahren kann. 

Aber weiß ich nicht aus Erfahrung, ich bin nur altersmäßig U50 ;-)


----------



## tour.ist (24. Februar 2010)

sehr taugliches Fully mit viel Reserven und geringer Überstandshöhe
Bionicon Edison LTD oder Grace, Grösse S,- geht so knapp über 2000  los
www.bionicon.com


----------



## Functional (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
zuerst: danke für die vielen Tipps!

Canyon Nerve WXC - Canyon XC W ... klingt ja auch irgendwie zum verwechseln ähnlich 

Auf die Überstandshöhe achten, alles klar, ich denke sowas bemerkt man recht schnell wenn man mal draufsitzt, oder? Leider ist die oft nicht angegeben sodaß man direkt vergleichen könnte.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Februar 2010)

> ...ich denke sowas bemerkt man recht schnell wenn man mal draufsitzt



Nicht sitzen - stehen 

Wie gesagt: nichts ersetzt eine Probefahrt!!!

Rein von den Geometriedaten kann man eigentlich nicht ausgehen, da jeder Hersteller auch anders mißt (Oberrohr horizontal, am Rohr entlang, etc.) Dann ist noch die Geometrie entscheidend, so, dass manche halt bei dem einen Rad 16 Zoll und bei dem Anderen 18 Zoll fahren.



> ja , die rh wechselt auch bei mir . bei cube 16 bei radon auch / da rahmengleichheit .bei transalp 17, bei nicolai gr. M / entspricht 18. kommt doch im wesentlichen auf die Oberrohrlänge an.



... und ich gehe mal davon aus, das sie nicht mit jedem Rad ihre Größe wechselt 

Wie gesagt: alles fahren was man/frau unter den Po bekommt, sich erstmal klar werden was/wo man fährt - und dann das kaufen in das man sich "verliebt" hat 

Grüße

M.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (24. Februar 2010)

@ Funcional
Wenn Du dich für ein Bionicon Edison interessiert: auf der bionicon-homepage werden im Service-Bereich auch Händler in Österreich genannt.
Bei Fragen zur Überstandshöhe oder sonstigen Punkten  melde Dich einfach per PN bei mir. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit entsprechende Fotos mit Maßen gemacht, die kann ich raussuchen.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich das Edison sehr empfehlen. Größe S dürfte für Dich richtig sein. Das Luftsystem wird übrigens exakt auf das jeweilige FahrerInnengewicht angepasst - egal ob z.B. 45 oder 90 kg.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Februar 2010)

Ich würde mir gut überlegen, ob die auf die Option, einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren, wirklich verzichten willst. Ich persönlich finde es lästig, auf der kleinen Hausrunde mit dem Camelbak rumzumachen.
Außerdem sind 150mm Federweg für einfache Touren auf Waldwegen schon etwas übertrieben. Den Vorschlag vom Schwaben mit dem Hardtail fände ich garnicht schlecht, die kriegst halt ein leichteres Bike mit besseren Parts für gleiche Geld, womit du auf einfacheren Touren wahrscheinlich auch noch mehr Spaß hast. Außerdem würd ich mal behaupten, dass man auf einem Hardtail noch besser Fahrtechnik lernt als auf einem Fully, weil man sofort Rückmeldung bekommt, was das Bike unter einem macht.


----------



## Functional (24. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Tip, aber bei Bionicon finde ich nichts, was mir passend erscheint.

Ein Hardtail fahre ich jetzt bzw. ich habe noch nie ein Fully besessen, finde aber das vollgefederte von meinem Mann eindeutig angenehmer zu fahren. Ich glaube auch, dass man da für 1500 Euro schon ein super bike bekommen könnte, deshalb ist es sicher eine Überlegung wert und wahrscheinlich muss es für meine Zwecke nicht unter allen Umständen ein Fully sein. Ich denke, dieses würde mehr Fehler verzeihen wenns mal sein muss und ich mag dieses ... wie auch immer ich das nennen soll.. dieses "satte" Fahrgefühl beim Fully.


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2010)

Kona Minxy ´09 in 15"

http://www3.hibike.de/?sessionID=C7...D=&productID=2008eca40b79ed4f6aa4c850683648b3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de flö (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo, auch wenn ich hier nicht ganz richtig bin...

schonmal an ein Giant Cypher gedacht...

CC Bike in Österreich hat da grad was im Angebot, schau mal hier

http://www.bikestore.cc/giant-cypher-p-129906.html

oder evtl. hier 

http://www.radfritz.de/Giant-Cypher-LDS

alternativ ginge auch ein Giant Trance in einer kleinen Größe bin selbst nur 1,68 groß und komm mit nem Rahmen in S perfekt zurecht...

de Flö


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2010)

.. ist vor allem noch in Größe XS zu haben, danach hatte wir leider vergeblich gesucht zu dem Preis. Aber Probesitzen nicht vergessen!!


----------



## Functional (24. Februar 2010)

Die Giants sehen beide für mich toll und preiswert aus!

Konas hatte ich auch schon angesehen, aber eher zum Lisa tendiert, die gefallen mir vor allem auch optisch sehr gut.


----------

